# Truglo Tru Site Xtreme 5pin with LED. FOR SALE.



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have just bought my fiancee a BowTech Equalizer 40/50# and she absolutely loves the bow! The Truglo sight that I got for her is however slightly too "heavy" (8.059oz) for her super light little rig. It is only two days old..... I want to rather get her the Spot Hogg Barebones Sight as it only weighs 4.49oz's. Bought the sight for R800, I'm willing to either swop it for a new Barebones Sight or sell it for R650.

Here is a link so you guys can check out what the sight (top) looks like (0.019" pins)

http://www.truglo.com/content/products/archery/sights/tru_site_xtreme.asp

All the best

Engee


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*TruGlo*

Is nie in die mark vir een nie. Het self een en wil net sê dit is 'n GREAT sight. Duidelike penne en is baie "sturdy" en solied. R650 is 'n goeie prys...


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*Sight*

What is the specific model number ?
Is it the micro adjust, toolless or standard model ?

Willem


----------



## fucius (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoesit, Engee.
Hoekom gaan jy nie vir 'n Cobra Sidewinder nie? Ek't nou die dag 2 gekry hier by PE Bowhunter in die Baai vir R635 elk. Hy het 5x 0.019 pins, optic fibre wrap, "no-tools" skroewe (maak dit maklik in die veld om te verstel) en die sight se ring is aluminium en nie plastiek nie. Hy weeg slegs 6oz (170gram) en die pins is so bright dat ons moet insulation tape op die fibre-wrap se "housing" plak as die son te skerp raak. Ja-nee, onse RSA son vir jou! Maar hulle werk deksels goed in skemer/bewolkte/reënerige weer.

Ek het ook oorspronklik na die Bare Bones gekyk, maar kan nie sien hoe hy beter as die Cobra Sidewinder kan wees vir R200 meer nie. Dan moet jy nog die Hogg-wrap apart koop/bysit! En hy het nie 'n integrale waterpas nie!

ONTHOU! As jy die Hogg-wrap bysit vir light-gathering ability gaan jy die totale massa seker weer na die 7oz rigting stuur.

Dis nou my 2de Cobra brand sight wat ek gebruik en het GEEN klagtes nie.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Bowman africa, yes it is the micro adjustable, toolless model. It is the one right at the top of the page on the link I posted.

fucius, al rede vir die Barebones is dat ek die sight vir my verloofde Luzandrie (ABH&A Dec. Front Page) soek, ek probeer haar Equalizer so lightweight as moontlik hou. Ek is mal oor die Truglo aangesien hy so "tough as nails" lyk, toolless kan stel en super bright is, maar jy sal nie glo watter verskil die swaar sight maak op die klein boog nie! Al hoekom ek die Barebones kies is omdat hy net so tough is as al die ander Spot Hogg's maar teen helfte die groote en gewig van die Truglo.

Thanks vir die hulp my maat

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

*???*

Wat is die vinnigste en veiligste manier om hom vir my in Pretoria te kry ?

Willem


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

The Truglo is 8 Oz and some change because it is built like a tank. The only thing that can break one (almost) is one of my kids. They pulled the fibreoptic to the top pin out.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek kan hom vir jou per registreerde pos stuur of speed post, met beide het jy 'n tracking number. Sal hom aan hierdie kant houdkop-proof toedraai met bubble wrap en in 'n boks sit.

Laat weet maar.


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Mail asb vir my jou bankbesonderhede. Sal vir jou die geld oorbetaal en jy kan hom maar stuur
Dankie
Willem


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Engee, thanks ek het die sight gekry. Het nog nie kans gehad om hom te toets nie, dit reen nog te veel hier. Ek hou van daai helder pins. Bokkies gaan Augustus definatief lekker poep.

Willem

:darkbeer:


----------

